# Cube Ltd Pro / Team / Race 2010 ??



## ::bluesky:: (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad für mich. Es soll mein erstes "gutes" Bike werden, ich bin also noch Einsteiger was Mountainbiken angeht.  Mein Fahrkönnen würde ich auf der Singletrail-Skala http://www.singletrail-skala.de/ bis einschließlich S2 einstufen.

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es ein Hardtail oder Fully werden soll. Wenn Fully, dann wohl Cube Ams Comp.
Bei den Hardtails würde mich die Cube Ltd Reihe interessieren. 
Allerdings kenne ich mich mit den Komponenten nicht so gut aus. Würdet ihr mir eher das Pro, das Team, oder das Race empfehlen. Sind die jeweils 100 mehr sinnvoll angelegt?

Noch eine Frage: wie ist denn die Sitzposition auf den Ltds? Das Ams bin ich mal probegefahren und fand es ziemlich gut. Race klingt halt so nach gestreckter Sitzposition, was ich nicht so sehr mag. 

Die Ausstattungen:

bei allen gleich: 
Alu Superlite AMF 7005 Double Butted, RFR-Geometry
FSA No.10 semi-Integrated
Easton EA30 Oversized
Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
CUBE Double Duometer
Shimano Deore XT RD-M772 Shadow
Shimano CS-HG50 11-32, 9-speed
Shimano CN-HG53 108 links
Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance 2.25
Schwalbe Racing Ralph Performance 2.25
Impac AV14
Schwalbe 25-559
Fasten Alu
Selle Italia Q-Blk
Easton EA30 31,6mm
Scape Varioclose 34.9mm


*Cube Ltd Pro*, 900
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ltd-pro-blau_id_35845_.htm
Manitou Minute LTD 100mm, Air Assist, Remote-Lockout
Shimano SLX FD-M660, Top Swing, 34.9mm
Shimano Deore SL-M590 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Hayes Stroker Ryde hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)
Shimano FC-M442 Octalink, 44x32x22, 175mm, Shimano BB-ES25
RFR ZX24
Shimano Disc HB-M525
Shimano Disc FH-M525
Mach1 18/0 Stainless 2.0

12,30 kg


*Cube Ltd Team*, 1000
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ltd-team-red_id_35848_.htm
Rock Shox Recon SL AIR 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
Shimano SLX FD-M660, Top Swing, 34.9mm
Shimano Deore SL-M590 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Formula RX hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)
Shimano Deore FC-M532 2-Piece 44x32x22, 175mm, Integrated BB
RFR ZX24
Shimano Disc HB-M525
Shimano Disc FH-M525
DT Swiss Champion 2.0 black

10,80 kg


*Cube Ltd Race*, 1100
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ltd-race-green-white_id_35846_.htm
Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
Shimano Deore XT FD-M770, Top Swing, 34.9mm
Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
Formula RX hydr. Discbrake (180/160mm)
Shimano Deore FC-M532 2-Piece 44x32x22, 175mm, Integrated BB
Sunringlé Ryde XMB Wheelset

11,50 kg



viele Grüße,
Uli


----------



## MuederJoo (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich fÃ¼r das Race entschieden, wg. dem etwas besseren Laufradsatz und der Gabel. Der Rest ist Ã¤hnlich bei den 3 Modellen.

Zwecks Sitzposition kann ich dich beim Race beruhigen, ist schon mehr fÃ¼ Touren gedacht (sagt auch die Preisklasse, echtes "Race" kostet meist mehr und wiegt dann auch weniger).
Vergewissern, kannst du dich auf 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a15690/ltd-race-black-anodized-2010.html

was Geometrie betrifft. Ich habe Ã¼brigens ca. 150â¬ Rabatt auf das 2010er bekommen, also der Preis ist wirklich nicht festgeschrieben.

WICHIG: Easton habt beim Vorbau Mist gemacht und ruft diesen zurÃ¼ck, lies dir das Thema durch und lass es gleich vor Ort Ã¤ndern!

GruÃ und frohes Neues!
Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich auch für das Race entschieden, da die 100 Euro meiner Meinung nach gut angelegt sind.
Die Recon ist die erste brauchbare Gabel, die Reba vom Race dagegen schon was echt Gutes. Dazu eben noch bessere Komponenten verbaut.

Der Rahmen ist bei allen 3 gleich und die Sitzposition ist nicht sehr gestreckt wie der Name "Race" vllt. vermuten lässt. Das Cube Reaction hat zB eine sehr gestreckte Sitzhaltung wenn du fährst.
Also wenn du ein LTD nehmen willst und das Geld hast, würde ich das Race nehmen, ob es allerdings ein Fully oder ein Hardtail werden soll musst du dann selbst entscheiden.

Ich habe mich für ein LTD Race entschieden, da ich mein Budget als Einsteiger nicht sprengen wollte und dann lieber ein Gutes Hardtail wollte, als ein absolutes Einsteiger Fully mit dem man dann nicht so lange Spaß hat (wie zb das Cube XMS).

Fahr am besten zu deinem Händler und fahr ein AMS und ein LTD Race (und eventuell nochmal ein Pro) Probe, dann kannst du entscheiden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## drexsack (4. Januar 2010)

Evtl findest du ja auch noch ein 09er LTD Race für ~900 Euro oder so.


----------



## andi_tool (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich habe heute ein Angebot für ein LTD Team 2009 erhalten (ja das komisch grüne ist das). Soll Euro 800,00 kosten.

nachdem ich bisher bei den Komponenten eine bis zwei Klassen höher gefahren bin (XT bzw. als Kurbel eine Sachs Quarz) stellt sich mir schon die Frage, ob die von Cube verbauten Komponenten ein ähnliches Niveau erreichen, oder ob ich dauernd nachkaufen werden muß, weil mir einzelne Komponenten kaputt gehen.

Oder doch lieber noch Euro 500,00 ansparen und ein Reaction kaufen?

Gruß

Andreas.


----------



## xstream301 (6. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute,

steht vor genau dem selben Problem. Nur ist mir das LTD CC noch ins Auge gefallen welches wohl komplett XT Ausgestattet ist 

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...dell-2010/~kid235/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2229.htm

Lohnen sich die 400â¬ mehr im vergleich zum Comp?


Und ab wann sollte man doch lieber an ein Fully denken, oder ist das auch bisschen eine Sache des kÃ¶nnens und es hÃ¶rt mit dem Hardtail nur in ganz extremen FÃ¤llen auf?

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. Januar 2010)

Also das CC hat gegenÃ¼ber dem Race auf meinen ersten Blick nur die bessere Kurbel (XT statt Deore, kÃ¶nnte man aber auch fÃ¼r 120 Euro irgendwann mal nachrÃ¼sten, wenn man erst mal "drin" ist und die alte Kurbel langsam abnutzt) und andere LaufrÃ¤der.

WeiÃ allerdings nicht ob diese LaufrÃ¤der besser sind als die vom Race, allerdings werden die vom Race auch in 2000â¬ Bikes wie dem Stereo verbaut, also kÃ¶nnen sie zumindest fÃ¼r die 1000 Euro Klasse nicht schlecht sein.

WÃ¼rde mich an deiner Stelle Ã¼ber die LaufrÃ¤der der beiden schlau machen, wenn die vom CC schlechter sind, wÃ¼rd ich das LTD Race nehmen, wenn sie besser sind, lohnen sich die 100 Euro schon noch mal wenn du sie hast.

In der gesamten LTD Serie wÃ¼rde ich, wenn man das Budget hat schon zu mindestens Race raten. Die anderen sind natÃ¼rlich auch gute (zum Teil Einsteiger) Hardtails, das Race ist dann aber wie oben schon beschrieben das erste mit echt guter Gabel, bis auf Kurbel und Kassette alles XT oder SLX und einem besserem Laufradsatz.

Listenpreis ist ja 1099, 50 Euro geht jeder HÃ¤ndler runter, mit GlÃ¼ck sogar 100 oder mehr.

Edit:
Bremsen sind auch andere, kenne mich da aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so aus, welche besser sind.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------



## andi_tool (6. Januar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Also das CC hat gegenüber dem Race auf meinen ersten Blick nur die bessere Kurbel (XT statt Deore, könnte man aber auch für 120 Euro irgendwann mal nachrüsten, wenn man erst mal "drin" ist und die alte Kurbel langsam abnutzt) und andere Laufräder.
> 
> Weiß allerdings nicht ob diese Laufräder besser sind als die vom Race, allerdings werden die vom Race auch in 2000 Bikes wie dem Stereo verbaut, also können sie zumindest für die 1000 Euro Klasse nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das Team hat aber die gleiche Gabel verbaut wie das Race - Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. Januar 2010)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Team hat aber die gleiche Gabel verbaut wie das Race - Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm.
> 
> ...


 
Hey,
ja das 2009er hat eine Reba, das 2010er eine Race.
Bei den 2010ern würde ich daher sagen, dass das Race das erste richtig Gute ist, bei den 2009ern das Team.

Es wurde also abgespeckt! 
Beim Team von Reba auf Recon
Beim Race von XT Kurbel und Kassette auf Deore

Für 800 Euro finde ich das Team 2009 (mit Reba!) dann aber echt super, es ist ja auch nur unwesentlich schwächer als das 2010er Race, für das man nun immerhin 1000 Euro mindestens bezahlt.

Wenn dich die Kurbel so stört, dann gib deinem Händler doch 1000 Euro für das Rad und lass dir XT Kurbel, Kasette und Naben verbauen...
Eine SLX würde ja auch schon reichen.
Wobei ich bin auch mit meiner Deore Kurbel zufrieden, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich keinen Vergleich habe.


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Januar 2010)

..800 euro sind doch ´n guter preis dafür ... ich würds nehmen ... zur sitzposition : das ams hat eine gänzlich andere , als die ht`s - man sitzt schon gestreckter !! achte halt auf die oberrohrlänge - ich hatte z.b. mein erstes hardtail in 18 zoll gekauft ( bin 1,69)- schrittlänge 80 - konnte aber nicht länger als eine stunde schmerzfre fahren , dann bekam ich schmerzen in den armen und im genick . habe das bike verkauft und fahre nun 16 zoll (ams , ltd und twilite ) - das ha ein ca. 55 er oberrohr und ich kann nun auch 3 stunden ohne probleme fahren !!!!! greez , kati


----------



## MuederJoo (6. Januar 2010)

... lasst euch nicht von der "schlechten" Deore Kurbel abschrecken. Ich behaupte mal das an der reinen Kurbel 99,9% keinen höheren Anspruch haben, wenn überhaupt ein mechanischer Unterschied (ausser Gewicht) vorhanden ist.

Beim Lager kann das (auch unter Vorbehalt, dass hier überhaupt ein signifikanter Unterschied vorliegt) natürlich anders sein, das Tretlager macht schon einiges mit und sollte daher was aushalten und auch ein gutes Laufverhalten haben. Bis das Lager aber nicht defekt ist, würde ich mir das Geld sparen, nachher kannst du dir was neueres fürs gleiche kaufen oder die 2010er XT für weniger Geld.

Was ich immer sehr kritisch sehe, ist ob die Steigerung zur nächsten Gruppe (in unserem Fall sogar 2 von Deore auf XT) nicht nur ordentliche Geldmache ist, da im MTB-Bereich nun mal gern angegeben wird, wer den "Längeren" hat ;-), weil ganz ehrlich, viele fahren nicht ein einziges Teil an ihrem MTB kaputt. Ich fahre noch ne LX-Kurbel von 1996 spazieren und ne RaceFace von 1997 die 10x so teuer war. Beide laufen ohne mir ärger zu bereiten nach tausenden km und vielen Alpentouren. Die RF war also meiner Meinung nach Geldverschwendung.
Gruß
Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mo,

das mit dem Verschleiß sehe ich eigentlich ähnlich.

Ich habe bisher erst ein Schaltwerk geschrottet (Kette hat sich verhakt, als ich eine Umdrehung zurück getreten haben). 

Eine Kurbel aus der alten Deore DX (so ca. 1990) habe ich jahrelang gefahren und habe daran nur ein Blatt wechseln müssen. Meine momentane Sachs Quartz-Kurbel verrichtet Ihre Dienste seit fast 15 Jahren mit immer noch den ersten Blättern.

Dafür habe ich schon 2 Steuersätze und 2 Innenlager geschrottet.

Ich werde mir das Cube aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht holen. Das liegt aber nicht am Preis, sondern daran, daß ich mir ein neues Bike erst kaufe, wenn ich das Geld zusammen habe. Und leider fehlen mir noch ein paar Euro dazu.... Dafür könnte es sein, daß ich mir im Herbst dann ein Reaction hole.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## ::bluesky:: (6. Januar 2010)

vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Ich habe mein Rad jetzt gekauft - es ist ein Ams Comp 2010 geworden 
Mein Händler hat mir 20% Rabatt gegeben. Das hat die Entscheidung auch etwas erleichtert...

viele Grüße,
Uli


----------



## OWL_Biker (6. Januar 2010)

Gute Entscheidung! 
Aber welcher Händler gibt 20% auf neue Modelle???


----------



## MuederJoo (7. Januar 2010)

MHW ist schon gut was rabatte angeht, musst halt nachfragen, aber dann gibts mind. 10-15%.


----------



## slang (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke auch, gute Wahl. Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich mir das LTD Pro gekauft, in der Hoffnung eine etwas bessere Gabel zu bekommen. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die Manitou so bewährt, die Seite von Manitou gibt ja gar nichts zu der Gabel raus. Ansonsten sind die Räder ja gleich ausgestattet. 
Was ich mich allerdings frage, ob die schwarzen Modelle wirklich anodisiert sind, auf den ersten Blick sieht das für mich nach Naßlack aus.  

Grüße,
slang


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Januar 2010)

Schade, dass ich den Threat nicht vorher gelesen habe. 
Meine Meinung: Lieber ein Hardtail als den Dämpfer vom Comp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Januar 2010)

slang schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind die Räder ja gleich ausgestattet.



Sind schon noch einige Unterschiede:
Zwischen den Gabeln liegen Welten
Bremsen
Laufräder
Schaltung
Kurbel
wären da auf jeden Fall zu nennen.


Wieso ist der Dämpfer vom AMS Comp (angeblich) schlecht? (ernst gemeinte Frage)


----------



## slang (8. Januar 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Sind schon noch einige Unterschiede:



Oh, sorry, hatte das AMS überlesen und dachte, er hätte sich das LTD comp gekauft.

Kannst du mir denn was zu den Gabeln sagen, wenn die Unterschiede so groß sein sollen?

Grüße,
slang


----------



## xstream301 (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,

würd auch gern wissen wieso der Comp Dämpfer schecht sein soll, hab mir nämlich das AMS Comp 2009 zugelegt... dürfte bald ankommen.


Taugt die Relevation Gabel eig was? 120-150mm Federweg hören sich ja schonmal gut an?


Gruß


----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Januar 2010)

Hey Slang,

nee ich meinte schon den Unterschiede bei den LTDs.
Da ist der Unterschied zwischen Tora und Reba schon enorm, sieht man ja schon allein am Preis und Gewicht. Solide Einsteigergabel gegen Mittelklasse.

Wegen dem AMS Dämpfer habe ich auch keien Ahnung und deswegen gefragt?
Hätte mir das AMS Comp auch gerne zugelegt, aber war nicht drin bei meinem Budget.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ::bluesky:: (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Rabe-Bike in München hat eine Weihnachtsaktion angeboten und pauschal 20% auf alle Mountainbikes gegeben, auch auf die neuen Modelle. Ich habs über deren Newsletter erfahren.

Über den Dämpfer hab ich jetzt auch noch nichts besonders Negatives gehört. Klar ist das kein High-End Teil. Aber für ein Einsteiger-Fully denk ich schon in Ordnung.

viele Grüße,
Uli


----------

